

F# on FreeBSD - profquail
https://blogs.msdn.com/b/fsharpteam/archive/2013/05/13/f-on-freebsd.aspx

======
nine_k
A Microsoft developer network blog speaks about availability of a functional
language by MS on FreeBSD.

Verily, the last times have come, and MS is turning into IBM! :)

(BTW MS maintain an internal Linux distribution, among other things. Probably
we should expect more things like this.)

~~~
dbaupp
Does MS really have an internal Linux distro? Do you know what they use it
for?

~~~
gaius
MS actually has a deep Unix history <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix>

~~~
noselasd
Well, that's not linux though.

------
lmm
I'm a lot more impressed now that I see the port is Mono and not MS' own
"rotor" implementation.

~~~
profquail
F# has been making great inroads in the past several months within
"traditional" .NET shops (i.e., Windows + Visual Studio). However, there is a
significant portion of the F# community who develop and/or deploy their code
on Mono; in fact, the F# tools are shipped as part of the Mono distribution
for OS X.

If you want to read more, there are a number of threads regarding Mono +
(Linux|OSX|FreeBSD) on the fsharp-opensource mailing list:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/fsharp-
op...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/fsharp-opensource)

------
qompiler
Ice cubes in your beer.

Enjoy!

The ice cubes Team

